# Breeders near Pittsburgh?



## Spectre6 (Apr 29, 2013)

We are looking to add a german shepherd to the family very soon! We had reserved a female from Hartland kennels but that didnt work out.. Can anyone suggest a breeder near Pittsburgh that is expecting a litter around May?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

von Wolfstraum.... Lee is in Pittsburgh. Not sure when she'll be expecting a litter, but talk to her... wolfstraum on here... She is extremely knowledgeable and has great dogs!!!


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Ditto on Wolfstraum, you'll get a lot of recommendations for her. I haven't seen her dogs, but have heard a lot of good things and everything looked good in my own research.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Before you start calling anyone, make sure you read up on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

The more you really know about the breed the more the best breeders will consider you for one of their pups. If you haven't educated yourself, you'll be doing yourself a dis-service and have more trouble finding a great puppy.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are many many many litters of GSDs around the area....  BUT there are only 2 people who are breeders of European lines who routinely breed European dogs using the quality control standards of the German style. The other breeder is showlines....

I won't have anything ready in May...maybe September or October...if you will go to Akron, which is only about 2 hours over the PA TP to OH TP - easy drive! try Wilmoth haus....they have European lines, breed titled dogs and may have something for you.

Lee


----------

